# Torn chicken ear lobe



## kassohndra (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey everyone! Looking for some first aid advice! It appears that one of my hens got her head through some chicken wire and tugged and she tore her ear lobe right down. I currently have her separated from everyone else, cleaned the wound, and have given her some electrolyte water. She is eating and drinking everything and acting very normal, just upset because she is separated from her roo lol. Just wondering what my next steps should be (other than fixing the chicken wire problem to prevent it from happening again), and approximately how long I should wait until I bring her back to her flock? I currently have her in a chicken tractor right next to her flock so the reintroduction won't be as bad. I am assuming it will never be able to be re-attached, but my biggest concern is obviously infection and flies. I've heard of some people cutting the hanging part off but I definitely do not have the stomach for that so I am hoping to avoid it. Any advice is really appreciated! Thanks a lot!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Pictures would help, but it sounds like you've done just about everything you can do. Maybe dab a little antibiotic ointment on it. As long as it's not continuously bleeding and she's acting normally as you say, she should be fine. Chickens can be pretty tough. Hard to say how long you might need to keep her separated. May not need to keep her separated at all as long as the other chickens aren't pecking at her ear lobe. One of those things you'll have to "play by ear." (Pun intended.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

groan Ken just had to go there. 

Blu Kote will cover any redness if you want to put her back and it still looks tempting for the others. 

Ken is right a pic is helpful. We might be able to help you find your strength to snip the dangling tissue.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> groan Ken just had to go there.
> 
> Blu Kote will cover any redness if you want to put her back and it still looks tempting for the others.
> 
> Ken is right a pic is helpful. We might be able to help you find your strength to snip the dangling tissue.


Chickens love me touching their ears


----------

